# betta portraits



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

i have another thread called betta artwork but i thought i would make another one with more pictures...so if anyone wants one done heres what they look like:


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

could you do one of Bruce?


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

i sure can


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

hi, i finished bruce.. but i didnt think the lines were dark enough and i kinda rewended it with permanant marker so here he is..... :/ im going to make u a new one tommrow cuz i gotta do homework


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i love the second one and chili XP


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

thank you ))


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Can you do one of my betta Mr. Plum?


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

i love that name...lol


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Haha! I love it too!


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

thank you, it just sorta came to me.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

was thinking about multi colored purple things and vwala-plum


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

mr.plum is a awesome name ;D


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

and yeah i have to do bruce tomorow so i will def get urs in by weds night


----------

